# The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights - Whole Season - Spoilers



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Okay UFC fans. The next season of TUF is starting tonight. Looking forward to seeing what Kimbo Slice can really do. Should be a good season.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Terrible fight, but some good ones on the lead in show


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

i didn't see the end due to the Fight Night running long and the DVR cutting off. Did it go all three or did the guy was was all bloodied up tap or tko?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

AstroDad said:


> i didn't see the end due to the Fight Night running long and the DVR cutting off. Did it go all three or did the guy was was all bloodied up tap or tko?


He made it the distance which was only 2 rounds since he lost both on all cards. That was an insane amount of blood wow. It was like watching a horror film. He was just horrible with less than zero take down defense or ground game.

It was a damn great night of fights though. The first 2 fights of the fight night were just kick ass and that TuF fight was just a blood fest.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Abe took a nasty gash. Ouch! Don't think he can come back after they stitch that up.

We're going to see alot of one round fights this TUF, with heavyweights gassing or getting knocked out.

I'd rather have more up and comers rather than never-have beens (Roy,Wes,Kimbo).

Rampage's team isn't going to improve much with his coaching. Seems like he picked guys based on physique. Greg Jackson will coach up Rashad's team and they are going to wreck.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Wes Sims is from a small town a few miles from me. He is good friends with a former co-worker of mine. As far as I know his only claim to fame is getting DQd for kicking Frank Mir in the head when he as down.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

And a nasty gash that was - even if he had somehow managed to win, how could he have fought going forward?

Rampage is a good coach: Get up Get up Get up goes to show you don't have to be smart to be a good fighter.

I like having some old, some new fighters in the house. I'm also looking to seeing how Kimbo does, he fights last night and I don't think he fares much better than the loser did, his ground game is pretty weak. But he does know how to throw a punch and that guy last night didn't manage to throw one did he?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

pretty boring opening, they didn't highlight much of the in-house stuff yet. dvr also cut it off here and i missed the end of the blood bath but it was over the minute they stepped into the cage, the bigger guy just had no ground game it appeared.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

He tried to throw a half-hearted uppercut during the third or fourth takedown.

My recording also got cut off, so I didn't see the end, but I already knew who won.

A lot of people seem to hate on Kimbo, even here, but his standup is great and he has a good takedown defense, something that tonight's fighter didn't have. I agree that he doesn't have much ground game, but he is a lot faster and more accuracte with his hands than most people give him credit for. If Rampage and his assistant coaches help beef up his ground game, he will be a true force.

For what it's worth, this is the only TUF season that I've been interested in watching.

One more note - I knew it was over after the first round, because when they stood up, the guy with the cut had defeat in his eyes. I'm surprised he lasted through the second round, but it was clear he didn't know what do to.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Kimbo is a lot more ripped than I thought he would be. Its going to be interesting, but I think Rashad will out coach Rampage.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Kimbo is a lot more ripped than I thought he would be. Its going to be interesting, but I think Rashad will out coach Rampage.


I think Greg Jackson will out coach Rampage (and most anyone else too). Although, Rampage's cornering skills were summarized in an above post.........get up, get up, get up.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The premiere episode seemed to have lots of 1 minute segments during the commercial breaks. It was pretty annoying.

Dude, that fight was pretty bad. At the very end they showed the doctors looking at the cut, it was cut to the bone, very wide and deep. In the first round blood was just pouring out. Abe has zero future in the UFC. I can't imagine him fighting at all in the TUF finale.

Why is Rampage so hostile? He comes across very angry and bitter. Rashad seems like a great guy here.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Okay finally got a chance to see it. First of all, that "Fight Night Live" was off the hook. Every fight was great and one of the most exciting cards I've seen in awhile. :up:

As for TUF? Looks like it's gonna be fun. These guys seem to have a bit more maturity than some of the guys on previous seasons, but I guess we'll see. That fight was kind of a snoozefest other than all the blood. I am surprised the Ref never stopped it. Just like you guys said, no takedown defense at all. Good thing he had a good day job. So far, Rampage isn't impressing me with his coaching skills... He made the same bonehead match-ups last time.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

spoilers not working in the last post [trying not to look].


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> spoilers not working in the last post [trying not to look].


I was just talking about a couple of the fighters in the UFN that aired before TUF. I didn't reveal anything important, but I pulled it anyway just in case. I wonder why there's no thread on it? It was one of the most entertaining cards I've seen in a very long time. If you haven't seen it yet, do it. Great night of fights.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Ment said:


> I'd rather have more up and comers rather than never-have beens (Roy,Wes,Kimbo).


You seriously put Big Country in the same sentence as Kimbo and Wes Sims? Big Country is one of the odds on favorites for winning it all. He's very good on the ground, owning a victory over Frank Mir at Grapplers Quest. He also was a former IFL champ.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

KungFuCow said:


> You seriously put Big Country in the same sentence as Kimbo and Wes Sims? Big Country is one of the odds on favorites for winning it all. He's very good on the ground, owning a victory over Frank Mir at Grapplers Quest. He also was a former IFL champ.


He has the best resume coming in but I don't think he'll take training seriously and he'll get knocked out late in the season. He's the CB Dolloway of Heavyweight TUF.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Ment said:


> He has the best resume coming in but I don't think he'll take training seriously and he'll get knocked out late in the season. He's the CB Dolloway of Heavyweight TUF.


I dont know about that. He's 13-4 and has only lost to decent opposition. He's only been KO'd by Arlovski and even then he wasnt out. I think he's still the odds on favorite for the season.. I think Roy takes pride in his lack of training to be honest. Darrill Schoonover is another one to watch and Brendan Schuab could also very well be in the finals.

In a perfect world, Wes Sims would win but sadly, Id say I have a better chance of hitting the lottery.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

bareyb said:


> I was just talking about a couple of the fighters in the UFN that aired before TUF. I didn't reveal anything important, but I pulled it anyway just in case. I wonder why there's no thread on it? It was one of the most entertaining cards I've seen in a very long time. If you haven't seen it yet, do it. Great night of fights.


The only part of your post that I saw was a bad spoiler tag and Tim Credeur so I was afraid that it was going to have results. I did get a chance to watch the first two fights last night and I have to agree, so far so good. I just hope the other two measure up.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I agree with the rest that the first TUF fight sucked. Not only did Abe have NO ground/take down defense, Madsen didn't do much from the top other than split Abe's head open. No submission attempts or tries to improve his position. He just jammed Abe against the fence and took his shots. Granted it was enough to win, but I was bored s***less through the whole thing. 

I've got a feeling we'll see kimbo fight in episode 3. Jackson still has fight control and won't put his favorite in this early. But if Jackson's fighter loses, Evans gets fight control. I am pretty sure he'll put his best guy against Kimbo the first chance he gets.

Of course I am just a fat guy sitting in a recliner snackin' & watchin'. What do I know?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"get up get up get up" isn't much better than "elbow elbow elbow" that I seem to hear every other season


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I wish they would list each fighter's weight. I'm guessing they don't even bother with weigh-ins, because there is no weight they have to reach, but I'm still curious. It'd be nice if they listed it in the fighter stats (along with age, height, reach).

Rampage is going to be out-coached. His first fight, his logic must have been, I'm putting one of the biggest guys on my team against the smallest on the show. Well, maybe a little research would have made you realize you don't put a guy with no ground game at all against a very good ground guy. And that little guy trained with Matt Hughes, another former college wrestler. I found it ironic, because I think Rashad was one too, for Michigan State, IIRC.

I like that these guys all seem more mature than those from last time. Maybe we'll have less house drama and more focus on training and fighting.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ah man, how I missed Rampage yelling get up over and over. I wish the coaches were always him and matt serra. Here's what the fighters would hear:

get up
get up
HAMMER FIST
get up
get up
HAMMER FIST


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'd almost bet that we'll see plenty of drama. Most of which will revolve around Kimbo. I am guessing by the way they've shown him so far that it will be one of the MMA fighters (not the football guys) giving him a bunch of crap. Probably trying to get him to lose his temper and get him kicked out of the house.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I doubt they'll succeed, Kimbo doesn't seem to be the violent outburst type of guy.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, Kimbo is actually a pretty humble and mellow family man. People always assume some things from his demeanor in the ring and the "Scary Black Man" look they want to ascribe to him.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm not saying that he is like that. I am just saying there will be drama in the house and it will revolve around the other guys trying to get Kimbo to fly off the handle.


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I'm not saying that he is like that. I am just saying there will be drama in the house and it will revolve around the other guys trying to get Kimbo to fly off the handle.


Oh I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, its just the way some have chosen to view him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Big news on the Rampage vs Rashad fight after TUF at UFC 107 Dec 12. http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-rampage092209&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


Spoiler



Rampage is quitting the UFC to pursue his movie career after getting the role of B.A. Baracus in the A-Team movie which poses a scheduling conflict so there will be no fight


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I guess it's better to be safe than sorry but I'm not sure that's a spoiler. It was never supposed to happen on the show and therefore is kind of a separate entity.



Spoiler



Anyway, this is the first I heard of him quitting. I was under the impression that it was a brief absence/hiatus.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Spoiler



I had heard about Jackson & the movie deal pushing the fight back several months but this is the first I've heard about him retiring. I don't blame the guy one bit for trying to find something to do other than fight. But he should definitely honor the contract for this fight.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

can we all agree that we don't need to spoilerize this topic anymore? Geneally speaking, we are talking about the future fight between Rashad Evans and Rampage.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Rampage announced his retirement from fighting this morning. Guess we wont be seeing a fight after all.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9641&zoneid=2


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

KungFuCow said:


> Rampage announced his retirement from fighting this morning. Guess we wont be seeing a fight after all.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9641&zoneid=2


Ha ha.... that quote from Dana about Isaac the Bartender is classic.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Dana White can be just a jacka** sometimes. Good for Rampage!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

goblue97 said:


> can we all agree that we don't need to spoilerize this topic anymore? Geneally speaking, we are talking about the future fight between Rashad Evans and Rampage.


Yeah it should be general MMA knowledge fairly soon. Just wondering if they are going to address it on the show later on in post interviews.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I know it's off topic but... 


> MMABay has been informed by a source close to the situation that Croatian knockout, Mirko Cro Cop has brought down the curtain on his mixed martial arts career following his most recent loss last weekend.


http://www.mmabay.co.uk/crocop retires.html


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9639&zoneid=13



> Spike TV's hit series "The Ultimate Fighter" has propelled mixed martial arts into the American mainstream while becoming the most successful franchise in the network's history. With its tenth iteration having premiered to record ratings, Spike.com will launch the original series "The Ultimate Fighter: The Aftermath."
> 
> Hosted by Amir Sadollah, the new show will be a video roundtable discussion about the on-air episode that precedes it, with the fighters that competed in an elimination bout on hand to talk about what went on, both inside and outside of the Octagon™, during "The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights."


The video can be found here: http://www.spike.com/full-episode/ultimate-fighter/33944


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

A lot of these fights on TUF are going to be garbage with these monster size guys just gassing out. I think the guys with the best cardio will go far


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Man, those guys had no gas tanks. James should have had more of a killer instinct. He could have had Shivers several times if he just kept at him.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Oh, and Kimbo vs Roy Nelson. Should be interesting. I've never heard of Roy before, but he has quite the ego (last week he said he thought HE was the big announcement!). I'd like to see Kimbo win this one.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm.. who scored the Wes vs McSweeney fight Cecil Peoples? No way that doesn't go into a third round.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

If there had been a third round, they both would have passed out 60 seconds in.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jeez, that was a boring fight. Wes completely ran out of gas. He could barely stand up on his own. MsSweeney wasn't much better. A better-conditioned fighter could have taken advantage of Wes's condition and taken him out.

I hope the Kimbo vs Roy fight is better, but my expectations aren't that high. At least Kimbo probably has pretty good conditioning, but Roy doesn't look like he does.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Should have been a third round. Shivers could have finished it early and McSweeney could have finished it late. Both were in such bad shape at the end that I wouldn't want to choose a winner. If I had to and wasn't obligated to adhere to the official scoring system, I'd give it to Shivers because when they weren't gassed (IOW during the first 20 seconds) Shivers was clearly too much man for MsSweeney to handle.

Shivers should have kept moving forward throwing straight punches rather than dragging McSweeney to the ground early in the fight. He was simply too big, long, and fast for McSweeney to strike with, but too unskilled on the ground to hurt him even when he had him in horrible positions.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

McSweany was Rashad's first pick. I think the heavyweight division in the UFC will be pretty weak for quite awhile.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I cant believe all you guys are sleeping on Roy. Yea, he looks like a fat slob but the dude is a badass. He's never been submitted, only been KO'd once by Arlovski and was the IFL champion when they went under.

That being said.. early on before the season started airing, there were rumors that Wes Sims was leaking information from the house via iPhone. Apparently they allowed iPods, etc this season and Wes slipped an iPhone through. That being said, and without giving anything away, Im really anxious to see the fight next week.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> McSweany was Rashad's first pick. I think the heavyweight division in the UFC will be pretty weak for quite awhile.


The UFC has 8 of the top 10 fighters in the HW rankings. I think what you're saying is that the HW division overall is just weak.

Almost every HW outside of the UFC is a UFC reject anyway. Sylvia, Arlovski, Monson, Pe De Pano, etc. Barnett, Overeem, Fedor and Rogers are about the only HWs that havent been in the UFC and released (Barnett doesnt count.. he failed a steroid test and hauled ass to Japan) and Overeem and Rogers are questionable at best.

Rogers is going to get mauled by Fedor unless the guy is hiding a BJJ blackbelt underneat his comp vest he used to wear when he was mounting tires at Sam's Club.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I hope the Kimbo vs Roy fight is better, but my expectations aren't that high. At least Kimbo probably has pretty good conditioning, but Roy doesn't look like he does.


Don't let Roy "Big Country" body shape fool you - former IFL champ (minor league) who I saw fight many times and he never tanked. I'm looking forward to the two standing and exchanging blows. I don't see it going the distance.

The fight last night should have been declared a double loss - I've never seen two fighters so gassed. How can you come into a show like this and not be in some sort of shape? Kimbo looks to be in pretty good shape, we'll see.

I had high hopes for this season and after two fights I'm not impressed one bit.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Rogers is going to get mauled by Fedor unless the guy is hiding a BJJ blackbelt underneath his comp vest he used to wear when he was mounting tires at Sam's Club.


You may be right (or you may be crazy )

If you can believe what they say on MMA weekly. Brett has a wrestling background and may be harder to take down than you think. But he has one thing going for him, long arms and he hits like a brick.

I'd love for Fedor to go down, I think he's pretty overhyped (IMO) and not coming to the UFC he won't fight the best competition so we will never know for sure.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

no way Kimbo beats Nelson, Nelson has a ton of experience and hits like a truck. his gut really makes him appear to not be a fighter, but google around for some of his fights and you'll see that he is.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ment said:


> Hmmm.. who scored the Wes vs McSweeney fight Cecil Peoples? No way that doesn't go into a third round.


It should have been a victory for Wes or a third round. I don't understand the scoring they did this time at all. I can't comprehend how they could give both rounds to McSweeney when all he really did was a couple of leg kicks.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Can someone explain to me how MsSweeney (don't know if Fool Me Twice meant to type it that way or not, but it's funny!) won both rounds? The only thing I can think of is that he landed almost every leg kick that he threw. Other than that, Shivers looked like he controlled the fight standing and on the ground. During the second round both of them were so gassed out it should have been declared a no contest but Shivers was in control up until they both started sucking wind. Am I wrong?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pretty much the way I saw it - with the takedowns I thought wes would get the nod.

they mush have been happy with the other guy's leg kicks - they were the best strikes of the fight.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Can someone explain to me how MsSweeney (don't know if Fool Me Twice meant to type it that way or not, but it's funny!) won both rounds? The only thing I can think of is that he landed almost every leg kick that he threw. Other than that, Shivers looked like he controlled the fight standing and on the ground. During the second round both of them were so gassed out it should have been declared a no contest but Shivers was in control up until they both started sucking wind. Am I wrong?


The only scenario where McSweeney wins the first round is that the judges negated the takedown because Wes did little once he had top control but that is contrary to UFC scoring rules otherwise we'd have never heard of Sherk j/k . McSweeney's kicks in the first round was countered by Wes' jabs IMHO so no advantage either way there.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Lets not forget the keylock attempt, a couple of times he mounted McSweeney and takedowns. I dont know what fight they were watching. I thought for sure Wes had it in the bag when they said they were going to a decision.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I agree about the leg kicks being countered in the first round. Wes was rocking MsSweeney pretty good with those jabs.


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Wes couldnt win the fight with only having about 30 seconds of offense in each round. He did absolute nothing with either takedown. McSweeney brought the fight the entire time and if not for him there would have been 2 people just looking at each other. Wes was so tired after the first minute he was worthless


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

latenight said:


> Wes couldnt win the fight with only having about 30 seconds of offense in each round. He did absolute nothing with either takedown. McSweeney brought the fight the entire time and if not for him there would have been 2 people just looking at each other. Wes was so tired after the first minute he was worthless


I guess that would make him the aggressor, but shouldn't that be negated by getting a mouth full of fist every time he landed a kick?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

latenight said:


> Wes couldnt win the fight with only having about 30 seconds of offense in each round. He did absolute nothing with either takedown.


He mounted at least once, came close to choking him out, went for multiple kimuras. He did more than some people who have actually won the entire competition in the past or at least been in the finale.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

From my armchair, I had McSweany winning. Landed more strikes, and looked fresher than Wes. Just my opinion, though, and I'm not saying those who saw it the other way are crazy. It should have gone to a third round.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Philosofy said:


> From my armchair, I had McSweany winning. Landed more strikes, and looked fresher than Wes. Just my opinion, though, and I'm not saying those who saw it the other way are crazy. It should have gone to a third round.


Do judges take how winded people are into account? If so then I can see it going to McSweeney. It didn't occur to me that they might.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Do judges take how winded people are into account? If so then I can see it going to McSweeney. It didn't occur to me that they might.


then it would have been a draw 

They were both gassed, Wes just a little more than Mac.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Oh, and Kimbo vs Roy Nelson. Should be interesting. I've never heard of Roy before, but he has quite the ego (last week he said he thought HE was the big announcement!). I'd like to see Kimbo win this one.


I saw Roy (Big Country) Nelson fight once in "King of the Cage" or one of those offshoots. He's a lot tougher than he looks. Which isn't saying much I suppose, but he does have "decent" cardio for a fat guy. Certainly better than either of the guys we saw fight last night... I think if he took training a little bit more seriously and dropped some of that gut he could really do something in the UFC. As it sits, even if he wins, he won't be popular. Nobody likes an big ugly champion. Just ask Tim Silvia. 

I'm really enjoying the show regardless of the lackluster fights so far. I didn't see the fight as a 20/18 fight either. I think Wes got the first round and "McSweety" took round two. I agree there should have been a 3rd round.

I hope that Kimbo doesn't get eliminated next week though. That's a big part of the interest for me this time around. I hope he knocks Roy (Big Ego) Nelson out next week and gets a chance to stick around and develop his other skills. I think he could be a real threat if he can work on his ground game.

I was sorry to hear about Rampage, but this isn't the first time somebody has screwed their career for a "Movie career". I believe the proper term for this is "pulling a Caruso". Or in this case perhaps "pulling a Tito". He'll probably be back if he doesn't get too old.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I know it's off topic but...
> 
> http://www.mmabay.co.uk/crocop retires.html


Isn't there usually a separate thread for the UFC PPVs? I have not finished watching 103 yet and this spoils this fight for me.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The Flush said:


> Isn't there usually a separate thread for the UFC PPVs? I have not finished watching 103 yet and this spoils this fight for me.


There may be a thread for UFC 103, but since this deals with events after that fight, it doesn't really belong there either. Sorry it spoiled it for you but look at it this way, I saved you the pain of watching that fight.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

So tonight's the night!


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't think Kimbo will knock this guy out, but he will probably win.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> So tonight's the night!


Yup. I can't believe the hype that the UFC is adding to this fight. I definitely think it's a great matchup and a fight I want to see but it sure does seem hypocritcal of the UFC to be promoting this thing the way they are.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

I heard the result of this fight from a friend of a friend type of connection who is one of the trainers for the show. I was not happy that the person told me the result ahead of time  Guess I will watch and hope it is different then what he told me just for the sake of excitement and not wanting to know the result.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

There are indirect spoilers out there. Don't go to any MMA sites until after you watch.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> I heard the result of this fight from a friend of a friend type of connection who is one of the trainers for the show. I was not happy that the person told me the result ahead of time  Guess I will watch and hope it is different then what he told me just for the sake of excitement and not wanting to know the result.


I don't mind spoilers. Want to PM me what you heard?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Enjoyed the Kimbo vs Nelson fight episode even though the result was strongly hinted at in interviews beforehand.

I was negative on Kimbo coming into TUF, for that matter Roy as well as I wanted more unknowns on the show, but after seeing Kimbo in the last couple episodes he's a really cool cat. Dropping the knowledge, The Enemy is the Inner Me.  He'd be a beast at 205 although at his age it would be really difficult to cut that much weight. Imagine if he had the MMA training that lifers such as Machida and Shogun have had at the same age.

Dana mouths off as usual but he's wrong ,in the current UFC reffing situation which I disdain, more than a few would have stopped the fight in the first round when Roy had Kimbo trapped the first time.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Rampage is really making himself look stupid with all this Kimbo love. Now they have matching haircuts? WTF


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think the ref made the right decision at the end of the first round. Nelson was hitting Kimbo with baby taps.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I think the ref made the right decision at the end of the first round. Nelson was hitting Kimbo with baby taps.


Agree - Roy followed his plan to perfection, didn't get hit much and was able to get the fight stopped without expending much energy.

They hinted that we may see Kimbo again this season - I hope it is with a stand up fighter, then maybe we'll see a fight instead of lay and love tap.

I also read that we may see Kimbo in the UFC (107?) before the end of the year - I think a fight between him and Houston Alexander would be something to see, neither had any ground game to speak of.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Marcus was pretty funny, HUGE black dude that is passionate about Dungeons and Dragons.

Kimbo didn't look very good in that fight. Big Country just used him, he should have hit him harder in the first. I was surprised they didn't stop it.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I also read that we may see Kimbo in the UFC (107?) before the end of the year - I think a fight between him and Houston Alexander would be something to see, neither had any ground game to speak of.


I thought Houston was cut from the UFC. And he's also LHW so I don't think we'll see those two fight.

Edit. Looks like he did fight outside of the UFC in september but that was with their permission so I guess he wasn't let go.

And it looks like it was a heavyweight bout. I thought he was strictly LHW???


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I thought Houston was cut from the UFC. And he's also LHW so I don't think we'll see those two fight.
> 
> Edit. Looks like he did fight outside of the UFC in september but that was with their permission so I guess he wasn't let go.
> 
> And it looks like it was a heavyweight bout. I thought he was strictly LHW???


He was let go and he did fight recently at HW and he wants to return to the UFC. No sure that could or would happen, I would love to see it though.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Herb Dean is a great referee and new the time left in the round. When he heard the 10 second clap he decided that there was no reason to stop the fight as Kimbo was not really being hurt. When he got in the same position in the second round, he had to stop it since Kimbo was going to take those love taps for 3+ minutes.

I guess my source was partially right - they said Kimbo got knocked out but that was only sort of true. 

Kimbo did land some shots that did some damage - Roy had 2 or 3 cuts on his face from just those 2 or 3 punches that Kimbo landed clean in the 2nd.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

A lot of hate for Roy Nelson on the MMA boards today. I don't get it though. He had a game plan and implemented it to near perfection. Why should he stand up with a guy that has one punch knockout power? If getting him to the ground and gaining a dominant position can win him the fight, why mess around? I thought he did well and look forward to seeing him fight again.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> A lot of hate for Roy Nelson on the MMA boards today. I don't get it though. He had a game plan and implemented it to near perfection. Why should he stand up with a guy that has one punch knockout power? If getting him to the ground and gaining a dominant position can win him the fight, why mess around? I thought he did well and look forward to seeing him fight again.


I don't know... I kind of get it. I'm a little disgusted with him myself and with his attitude of doing just enough to win, I don't think Dana is going to give him much play. Besides being a big fat slob, I think part of the problem is how Roy acted after the fight. Telling Frank Fertita that he'd take a "Double Cheeseburger with onions and large Chocolate Shake" that "the king wants it his way!" stuff. A little too cocky for the poor performance he showed in the cage. He sure didn't live up to his own hype. I think the dudes living in dream land myself.

I'm glad the ref stopped it in the second round though. I was getting ready to hit the "fast forward" on that fight if all Roy was gonna do was lay on top of Kimbo for 3 minutes and throw baby slaps at his forehead.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm really starting to come around on Kimbo. I didn't care for him at all before TUF. But the way he's being shown on the show makes him seem like a really nice guy. I was actually hoping he would win. 

In my opinion, Roy Nelson ain't s**t. He did absolutely nothing to impress anyone in that fight. He barely did enough to win. He did do a good job of not getting knocked out when Kimbo did get some hits on him. I just wonder if Kimbo had any ground game if Nelson would have been able to win?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I'm really starting to come around on Kimbo. I didn't care for him at all before TUF. But the way he's being shown on the show makes him seem like a really nice guy. I was actually hoping he would win.
> 
> In my opinion, Roy Nelson ain't s**t. He did absolutely nothing to impress anyone in that fight. He barely did enough to win. He did do a good job of not getting knocked out when Kimbo did get some hits on him. I just wonder if Kimbo had any ground game if Nelson would have been able to win?


I think if Kimbo could have kept it on their feet he would've knocked him out. He was getting in some really good shots, the one or two that Roy let him have before he started trying to take him down.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Did anyone notice Kimbo complaining after the fight was stopped (or anytime since)? I'm sure if it felt like a little sister holding him down and love tapping him, he would have had something to say.

I don't have a problem with Kimbo, I just can't stand the way he is hyped and then when he gets taken down and completely dominated by a veteran fighter, everyone downplays it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> Did anyone notice Kimbo complaining after the fight was stopped (or anytime since)? I'm sure if it felt like a little sister holding him down and love tapping him, he would have had something to say.


 Or he could have just accepted the defeat even though he wasn't hurt, knowing that he still has a lot to learn about the sport. Oh wait, that's what he did. I'm a little appalled that you used the logic above. It basically assumes that ALL fighters have no sportsmanship or tact. Whining about a loss is a jerk move, even if you weren't actually hurt.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Or he could have just accepted the defeat even though he wasn't hurt, knowing that he still has a lot to learn about the sport. Oh wait, that's what he did. I'm a little appalled that you used the logic above. It basically assumes that ALL fighters have no sportsmanship or tact. Whining about a loss is a jerk move, even if you weren't actually hurt.


Where did I say whining? There is a tactful way of going about it, but go ahead an be _appalled_.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I think Kimbo knew that there was nothing he could do to get out of that position and was going to lose. Especially with the ref in his ear telling him to defend himself. He accepted the defeat and acted like a sportsman. Which is something I never thought I would say about Kimbo Slice before he was on TUF.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> Where did I say whining? There is a tactful way of going about it, but go ahead an be _appalled_.


Whining = complaining about ref stoppage when you weren't getting hurt. There's no distinction for me. Maybe for you there is, since you seem to think that all fighters are obligated to complain about ref stoppage if they weren't getting hurt.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Whining = complaining about ref stoppage when you weren't getting hurt. There's no distinction for me.


whining != complaining.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> whining != complaining.


If you lose a fight because of ref stoppage and complain about it on TV, you are whining, and you are showing a lack of respect and sportsmanship. I don't know why you are still pursuing this. Your post requires Kimbo to have no grace in defeat or to have been legitimately hurt. It is very obvious that neither of those was true.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

We'll just have to disagree then. I think something as simple as "He wasn't even hurting me but it is what it is...." wouldn't have come across as whining at all.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

A lackluster season thus far.

Mike Wessel is out of my gym. He fought at UFC 92. Lost to Antoni Hardonk via TKO in the second round. He gassed bad, but in fairness came in on only 9 days notice and had been partying in Vegas following Roli's win the week before. He had also gotten married during that week.

I'm certainly not saying he is going to win, but I think this is a great opportunity for him. He really needs to train out of a gym that can challenge him with opponents his size. Just can't happen at our gym. We are heavy at 155 and below and light at 170 up.

I was really hoping TUF would be a chance for him to get picked up by a major camp. I don't think it will happen now though. He actually isn't at our gym anymore. He moved to NE Arkansas because of his wife. Not good for him professionally, but I wish him all the luck in the world. He was never anything but nice to me.

Unfortunately I think he makes an ass out of himself in the house. He's a great guy, but in an environment like that I think he will get fueled on alcohol and go stir crazy. He'll be the first to tell you that he needs someone keeping his head on straight and his act together. That type of support isn't exactly what they go for in the house.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope this is the last season for heavy weights for a while. These fights have been just brutal so far this season.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

The best part of this season so far is more training and less drunken idiocy.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

vikingguy said:


> I hope this is the last season for heavy weights for a while. These fights have been just brutal so far this season.


http://www.cagepotato.com/dana-white-would-you-temper-your-expectations-rest-tuf-10

ETA contains a spoiler for next week - read it at your own risk


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> http://www.cagepotato.com/dana-white-would-you-temper-your-expectations-rest-tuf-10


There's a spoiler in that link. Even though it says "<SPOILERS>", it's hard not to read it since it doesn't require a mouse over.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> There's a spoiler in that link. Even though it says "<SPOILERS>", it's hard not to read it since it doesn't require a mouse over.


Thanks, I missed that


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> There's a spoiler in that link. Even though it says "<SPOILERS>", it's hard not to read it since it doesn't require a mouse over.


Not exactly a surprise. I was 100% certain that would happen.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> There's a spoiler in that link. Even though it says "<SPOILERS>", it's hard not to read it since it doesn't require a mouse over.


Is the spoiler about who wins the fight, or just who will be in the fight?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The Flush said:


> Is the spoiler about who wins the fight, or just who will be in the fight?


All I saw was who would be in the fight. Not the winner. As I said, not exactly a "drop your jaw" revelation there.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

About the OAD episode of 10/08:

Rampage is such a loser. I am so glad he is 0-4. The way he left his fighter on the octagon, let's you know he does not care about his fighters. 

That team is a mess.

I thought Demico was going to win. He looked strong. I cannot believe he lost by an anaconda choke. Brendan was over his head and came on top.

GO Team Rashad!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

chronatog7 said:


> About the OAD episode of 10/08:
> 
> Rampage is such a loser. I am so glad he is 0-4. The way he left his fighter on the octagon, let's you know he does not care about his fighters.
> 
> ...


At least he showed up for the fight, last time he missed a fight altogether.

Better fight than the first three but looking at the clock it was clear it was going to be a short fight.

So much for the Kimbo "spoiler"


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Rampage is not looking good. Rashad, whom I didn't think I liked, is coming off very well. He is respectful of his team and staff. Heck, he was even helping the other guy last night. 

I do agree with Rampage that they should not have been telling Demico to improve his position. He was scoring well and in control, why the world move?

Still very little drama in the house. Definately a different place when the ages of the fighters is higher.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Rampage missed a fight too? I remember Bisping missing one, but forgot about Rampage.

Until this episode I was rooting for Rampage because he's such a funny guy. Rashad showed class where Rampage had none.

Speaking of class, can we finally put to rest the "theory" that Kimbo was hurt and acknowledge that he is just humble and a class act (so far)? I liked it when the other fighter didn't understand his point about feeling like he wasn't eliminated because he still gets a few weeks to train and learn.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Rampage missed a fight too? I remember Bisping missing one, but forgot about Rampage.


You're right - it wasn't Rampage. Never trust the memory of someone over 50


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I lost all respect for Rampage. Between him going crazy in his truck, the movie deal and leaving UFC, now the way he treated his fighter compared to how he treaded Kimbo, I am done with him.

I don't know how long he let his guy sit in the dressing room pre-fight before he showed up, but it seemed like a long time. Putting the guy down because he looked like Rashad. Then not supporting the dude after he lost? Come on! That shows ZERO class. Especially after all the help and the best bud/take you under my wing treatment that he gave to Kimbo. Ridiculous.

I hope Evans sweeps the whole show.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Until this episode I was rooting for Rampage because he's such a funny guy. Rashad showed class where Rampage had none.


This.

The fight was still boring. From that "spoiler" page, Dana White said by the 8th episode we'll see some good fights. It seems as those he meant to say "fights 1 through 7 sucked, but number 8 is great!" I think that I might just ignore the show until episode 8, if that's the case.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Crap, I'm an episode behind and should stop reading this thread. But, as long as I am here...

The roykimbo fight was boring as all hell. Roy's strategy, take him down, and put my fat on him, while i do little girl ***** strikes to his head. ugh. Roy won, no doubt, but I think Kimbo could be good if he learned even the most trivial amount of ground skills. I know that some big guys haven't needed ground skills, but the best have. Put Roy against Frank Mir. Or somebody else with Jujitsu skills.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

chronatog7 said:


> Rampage is such a loser. I am so glad he is 0-4.


If we include his team's first round fights from season 7, he's 2-10. Not much of a coach I guess.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MrGreg said:


> If we include his team's first round fights from season 7, he's 2-10. Not much of a coach I guess.


or a poor judge of talent. (e.g his picks)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

MrGreg said:


> If we include his team's first round fights from season 7, he's 2-10. Not much of a coach I guess.





Jebberwocky! said:


> or a poor judge of talent. (e.g his picks)


I think it's both. Rampage just doesn't seem to really care and he makes his picks based on flawed logic. He's probably the worst Coach in the history of the show. Forest Griffin was surprisingly "bad" too, but I think Rampage has him beat this time. On the other hand, Tito Ortiz was a surprisingly _good_ Coach, and Big Nog IMO was probably the "best".


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Ken Shamrock was a pretty bad coach also. I don't remember his team's record on TUF but he was not very good.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That's the problem with just picking coaches based on setting up the big UFC PPV fight....most don't make very good coaches and don't have any true passion to coach.

I do find Rampage funny as heck but I've lost all respect for him at this point.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pmyers said:


> That's the problem with just picking coaches based on setting up the big UFC PPV fight....most don't make very good coaches and don't have any true passion to coach.
> 
> I do find Rampage funny as heck but I've lost all respect for him at this point.


I would tend to agree with this except I didn't have any respect for Rampage to lose.

I do like that they now bring in their coaches to help them coach otherwise it would be a complete trainwreck for some of them.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Never liked Rampage. 

Now that the Rampage/Rashad fight has backfired on Dana, hopefully he'll just pick people that he thinks will be good coaches and not worry so much about having them fight when it's through.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Speaking of class, can we finally put to rest the "theory" that Kimbo was hurt and acknowledge that he is just humble and a class act (so far)?


Man, what are they putting in the cheese over there these days? I never said that Kimbo had no class and was simply making an observation. You have since twisted it all over the place. Why do you have such a hard-on for me? Is it the block "M" that owns you even when they suck?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

bareyb said:


> I think it's both. Rampage just doesn't seem to really care and he makes his picks based on flawed logic.


Yep his flawed logic is that his guys are beastly specimens, just wait till Rampage 'coaches them up', cept he is no coach.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok I like keeping Kimbo around. He is just such a cool dude. His loss... heck, I think I could have won that fight. He lands a punch... I am dead. but if it goes to the ground... he had no defense. Well, I probably couldn't submit him, either. He is just too big. His arms are like my legs. Seriously, can a 160lb dude submit someone like Kimbo with an arm bar?

The last fight? whatever. I want to see ground games. These old heavyweights just are not up to the challenege.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

justen_m said:


> Seriously, can a 160lb dude submit someone like Kimbo with an arm bar?.


 If you were highly skilled and had an awesome chin then yes its possible... see Nog vs Sapp.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Seriously, can a 160lb dude submit someone like Kimbo with an arm bar?


Check out some of the initial UFCs and see what Royce Gracie was able to do to guys twice his size. It's certainly possible.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I thought Houston was cut from the UFC. And he's also LHW so I don't think we'll see those two fight.
> 
> Edit. Looks like he did fight outside of the UFC in september but that was with their permission so I guess he wasn't let go.
> 
> And it looks like it was a heavyweight bout. I thought he was strictly LHW???


Kimbo Slice vs. Houston Alexander possible for UFC 107

It may be happening


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

HA has a chin made of glass. Im not sure Kimbo is any better. First one that connects wins that fight.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

And Rampage's team goes down yet again. And he leaves them in the ring alone. The dude is like school in summer: no class.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wes made the mistake of weak kicks against a wrestler, ergo, instant takedown. At least Rampage acknowledges he can't coach worth a damn. I want 'Big Baby' to pound some fool tho.. he reminds of the guy in the 'Green Mile'..


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I cant believe Wes got tapped like that. Well, I guess I should.. he trains with Hammer House.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

I hoping for an 8-0!

Wes tap out was hilarious. BTW, what happened to the guy training that passed out? What he choked?

I hate Rampage, but he had some funny stuff last night. With all that said, Rashad at least show that he care.

Will Kimbo fight again? And what if he loses for a second time?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

KungFuCow said:


> I cant believe Wes got tapped like that. Well, I guess I should.. he trains with Hammer House.


Okay. That made me laugh. Poor Mark Coleman. He doesn't get any respect any more...


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

Kimbo will fight again for the UFC, even if it's not for _The Ultimate Fighter_.

If he fails miserably in the UFC, I can see a Kimbo reality show in the future. Maybe he needs to play security detail to the folks in _Parking Wars_.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Sacrilegium said:


> Kimbo will fight again for the UFC, even if it's not for _The Ultimate Fighter_.
> 
> If he fails miserably in the UFC, I can see a Kimbo reality show in the future. Maybe he needs to play security detail to the folks in _Parking Wars_.


I was thinking about whether it'd be smart to let him fight again in the house. What if he loses again? I'd think that would pretty much wreck whatever's left of his credibility as an MMA fighter. At least for awhile... Although it wouldn't surprise me if Dana put him in "The Ultimate Finale" just to boost viewership as he did with Junie Browning (who lost on TUF). My prediction is, if they fight him again in the house, it will be against another striker. I'd personally hate to see him in another "lay and pray" situation with another wrestler... that would suck. I guess it remains to be seen if/who gets hurt.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think they should cast Kimbo in the upcoming A Team movie.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

chronatog7 said:


> I hoping for an 8-0!
> 
> Wes tap out was hilarious. BTW, what happened to the guy training that passed out? What he choked?
> 
> ...


Not me I have high hopes that marcus "big baby" has some real talent. I want to see someone really step up and stand out. I think marcus has the best chance of that.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Another lackluster fight, I'm glad it was over quickly.

A lot of hilarity in this episode though.

"Raise 'em right!"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

A better fight although not the best, tons of funny stuff.

I guess right now they are hoping viewers stick around for the next two fights, but trying to hedge their bets a little by playing the previews for the next TWO weeks and showing Dana standing up clapping.

So far the fights have still been pretty boring.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Who's left to fight still? I know Mitrione and Marcus haven't fought yet. I've also got to admit that I didn't remember Schoonover from any past episodes.....I thought he was a new guy or something.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I got so sick of Jackson this episode. Granted, the cartoon of the cast was funny. But his fascination with the word "*******" is beyond childish. It was funny the first few times he said it, but after hearing it every 5 seconds even I got tired of hearing it. Then he leaves his fighter in the cage AGAIN!?

BIH Jackson. 

BTW, whatever happened with his breakdown a year or so ago? The one where he was chased by police, put people in danger, and was arrested at gun point. Shouldn't he be in jail?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

goblue97 said:


> Who's left to fight still? I know Mitrione and Marcus haven't fought yet. I've also got to admit that I didn't remember Schoonover from any past episodes.....I thought he was a new guy or something.


Mitrione, Big Baby, Scott Junk, and Mike Wessel.

I'm just waiting for big baby to fight. I think he might just go nuts and rip the guy in half like a phone book.

Football players tend to be stronger than they look. A lot stronger. and Big Baby is huge. If he's got good cardio then it should be a good fight.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> BTW, whatever happened with his breakdown a year or so ago? The one where he was chased by police, put people in danger, and was arrested at gun point. Shouldn't he be in jail?


He is supposed to be sentenced in Jan. 2010 for felony evading and misdemeanor reckless driving for which he plead guilty. Could get jail-time if he doesn't comply with an negotiated plea agreement of community service etc. A-Team movie is shooting now I think so it shouldn't interfere with his career.

I hope Big Baby fights next. I want him to 'Hulk Smash' some fool..but given Rampage's streak he'll probably get triangle choked.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Whenever Rampage starts talking crap, team Rashad should just bring up the right record.

"You talk a lot of crap for someone who's 0 for 6", etc.

Or 2 for 12 if we include season 7's first round.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Decent episode except that whole Rampage vs, Schoonover thing was ridiculous. WTF is a guy like Rampage concerned if a guy like Schoonover calls him out? That's a no-win situation for him. Just dumb... 

I haven't been a big fan of Rashad in the past, but this season of TUF is beginning to change all that. I think he handled the whole situation with a lot of class. I'm actually starting to root for him to kick Rampages ass. Rampage deserves it after the way he's been acting this season! They are still going to fight right?  :up:

So who's up for the Machida vs. Rua fight this weekend? I watched the Countdown last night and it looks like a decent card. I'll probably spring for the $45.00. I just hope Comcast will offer it in HD this time...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

bareyb said:


> So who's up for the Machida vs. Rua fight this weekend? I watched the Countdown last night and it looks like a decent card. I'll probably spring for the $45.00. I just hope Comcast will _*offer it in HD *_this time...


This is the kicker for me. I didn't mind the $44.95 that I was being charged for the SD version but now that I can get it in HD it's $54.95. I know it's only $10 but for some reason it seems ridiculous. I can still get the SD version for $45 but that seems silly to me too. Oh well, I won't be home this Saturday to get this one one anyway.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

goblue97 said:


> This is the kicker for me. I didn't mind the $44.95 that I was being charged for the SD version but now that I can get it in HD it's $54.95. I know it's only $10 but for some reason it seems ridiculous. I can still get the SD version for $45 but that seems silly to me too. Oh well, I won't be home this Saturday to get this one one anyway.


Wow. I didn't realize they tacked on TEN BUCKS for HD. Greedy bastidges... The Fertitas are known for their greed so I fear this is only the beginning of price hikes... One reason I hope our sport doesn't get TOO popular, cuz you can bet Dana White and the Fertittas will keep raising the price until we are paying a hundred bucks for a PPV if they can get away with it...

So far Comcast in my area has yet to even give me the option. The PPV HD channel is there but they never use it. Not sure I'd pay ten bucks for it though. I may have to wait and get it a day later on "On Demand HD". They only up the price five bucks in there. :down:


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

watch them the next day for free


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> watch them the next day for free


In HD on my Flat Screen? I'm all ears...


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

bareyb said:


> I haven't been a big fan of Rashad in the past, but this season of TUF is beginning to change all that. I think he handled the whole situation with a lot of class. I'm actually starting to root for him to kick Rampages ass. Rampage deserves it after the way he's been acting this season! They are still going to fight right?  :up:
> 
> So who's up for the Machida vs. Rua fight this weekend? I watched the Countdown last night and it looks like a decent card. I'll probably spring for the $45.00. I just hope Comcast will offer it in HD this time...


No they aren't going to fight, at least not out of TUF, if Rampage fails to become the next Duane 'The Rock' Johnson and patches things up with Dana they could fight in 2010.

UFC-104 Sat. , followed by Dream-12 on HDNet late that night. Going to be a good weekend of MMA.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bareyb said:


> In HD on my Flat Screen? I'm all ears...


even at 45.00 that's a pretty big up-charge for HD.

I look forward to my Sunday's, waking up at 5:00 to start the DL and then starting to watch around 7:00 after I wake up a second time.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Ment said:


> No they aren't going to fight, at least not out of TUF, if Rampage fails to become the next Duane 'The Rock' Johnson and patches things up with Dana they could fight in 2010.
> 
> UFC-104 Sat. , followed by Dream-12 on HDNet late that night. Going to be a good weekend of MMA.


I believe I saw a commercial that said the under card fights were airing live on Spike. That would be cool!


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

FYI - Anyone here a member of the UG on http://www.mixedmartialarts.com
Great user forums for all sorts of topics. Great mma talk over there.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> I believe I saw a commercial that said the under card fights were airing live on Spike. That would be cool!


just two fight - can't remember which two


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> FYI - Anyone here a member of the UG on http://www.mixedmartialarts.com
> Great user forums for all sorts of topics. Great mma talk over there.


Thanks for the link.

I usually read http://www.mmaforum.com but the're can be a bunch of aholes posting. It is moderated though.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I usually read http://www.mmaforum.com but the're can be a bunch of aholes posting. It is moderated though.


It can be a bit sketchy with language and topics and I think the moderators do a very loose job of moderating. But their are a ton of fighters and industry folks posting there (including Fertitas and Dana White).


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

So far this season, I'm convinced this is the worst group of fighters to make it into TUF.

This week's episode had a guy choked out in a triangle my *wife* saw coming and she only watches the show because I do.

Rampage may be the worst choice for a coach ever. I still can't not like the guy - he cracks me up - too bad for his fighers though. That said, I don't think there's a fighter that I would care to see again so far, so meh.

I'm || this close to bailing on this season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DirecTV also charges an extra $10 for HD so it's not just Comcast.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rampage might be a great fighter but emotionally he's a 12 yr old.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> DirecTV also charges an extra $10 for HD so it's not just Comcast.


Oddly enough, an HD version showed up yesterday on Comcast and it's the exact same price as the SD version. $44.95 for SD OR HD. Same price. I signed up for it and it took. I hope it works... Last month there wasn't an HD option at all. 

I wonder if they are having trouble selling the PPV's and decided to offer HD as a freebie?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

This season has absolutely seen Rampage lose me as a fan. He is nothing but an egotistical ******bag and a bully. He really is a pathetic human being.

It's killing me to wait this long to see Mike Wessel fight. He has been absolutely crapping on Rampage and Kimbo in every blog. My guess is that Wessel wins his first fight and gets shipped to Rampage's team, where he feels neglected because of Rampage's love of Kimbo. Will probably lose his next fight and feel like it is due to not moving forward like he did under Rashad.

I could see him having to fight Marcus even though they seem to be friends on the show. Marcus is big and powerful but Wessel has a nasty north-south choke if he could get it to the ground.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> This season has absolutely seen Rampage lose me as a fan. He is nothing but an egotistical ******bag and a bully. He really is a pathetic human being.


I agree. At first I thought he was funny, but as the season goes on, I'm hating him more and more.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

trnsfrguy said:


> I agree. At first I thought he was funny, but as the season goes on, I'm hating him more and more.


The only thing I like about Rampage is seeing him get knocked on his arse - if you have seen some of the fights he had in Pride, you could see him get the stuffing knocked out of him several times in brutal fashion - good stuff

Here's a couple 

Wanderlei Silva vs Quinton Rampage Jackson

maurice shogun vs rampage jackson


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm with you guys. Seeing the way Rampage acted with "*******" really soured me on him. I can't stand how he's sluffing off his coaching commitment. Methinks he just wanted to be on TV again... You know. To help his budding Hollywood career...

At the same time, the way Rashad handled the whole situation made me change my attitude about him too. Only for the better. He may act like an idiot sometimes in the ring, but he seems like a decent guy in the gym.


Speaking of fights... It's SHOW TIME!!! Don't forget. UFC 104 Prelims are FREE on SPIKE HD!!!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Rashad: 'That boy's cheese fell of his cracker..' That whole ninja bit had me rolling.

Could it be that Rampage team never wins? That door must have been made of cardboard..


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

The fight had me completely confused; good action-wise (in the beginning) but still a stupid fight, IMO.

It was worth it to see Rampage go off on the cardboard door though.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

They have no cardio whatsoever.

They've only been in the house for 3 weeks give or take so if you came in out of shape you're most likely still not there yet. Hopefully the next round will have better action in the second rounds.

Still, an entertaining fight compared to several of the other ones.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Wes Sims needs his own show. He slays me.

I don't know what Dana White was seeing, it was a boring fight with about zero display of skills. They were both winded within the first couple minutes of the first round. Second round was just two old fat men swing at each other. I would prefer skills. 

While I want to see Rashad sweep, I would like to se Big Baby win.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Magister said:


> I don't know what Dana White was seeing, it was a boring fight with about zero display of skills. They were both winded within the first couple minutes of the first round. Second round was just two old fat men swing at each other. I would prefer skills.
> 
> While I want to see Rashad sweep, I would like to se Big Baby win.


Yeah, I think Dana's in denial. That looked like a couple of big drunk dudes getting into it at a keg party. It was hard to watch for me. Junk looked scared to death, and Mitrione looked like a dying fish with his mouth hanging open gasping for air. It was "better" but it sure wasn't "great". :down:

The only redeeming aspect of that episode was seeing Rashad once again put Rampage in his place. It's really too bad those guys probably won't fight. Oh and speaking of that... What was up with all the Ads for the "Carwin vs. Lesnar"? I thought I read somewhere that Lesnar had pulled out of the fight due to illness... Is he back in?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Lesnar had pulled out of the fight due to illness... Is he back in?


Fight is still rescheduled for 108. Ortiz vs Griffin 2 is now headlining 106. Anthony Johnson vs Josh Koscheck has also been added to 106.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> Fight is still rescheduled for 108. Ortiz vs Griffin 2 is now headlining 106. Anthony Johnson vs Josh Koscheck has also been added to 106.


Got it. Thanks CB. 
Anthony Johnson vs. Koscheck should be interesting except for the fact that they are team mates... Don't they both train at AKA in San Jose? I know I've seen Koscheck there before.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Fight is still rescheduled for 108. Ortiz vs Griffin 2 is now headlining 106. Anthony Johnson vs Josh Koscheck has also been added to 106.


I'll take Johnson assuming he can make weight  

He looked huge compared to the guy he was fighting last week - then they said he walked around at 215-220 and cuts to 170.

I guess I'd take him even if he can't make weight.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> He looked huge compared to the guy he was fighting last week - then they said he walked around at 215-220 and cuts to 170.


 It amazes me how much weight these guys can cut. I've managed to lose 12 pounds in a day, but it was mostly just water and glycogen. Once I got home and started hydrating, I was back up 10 pounds overnight. But 50!?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

justen_m said:


> It amazes me how much weight these guys can cut. I've managed to lose 12 pounds in a day, but it was mostly just water and glycogen. Once I got home and started hydrating, I was back up 10 pounds overnight. But 50!?


 not in a day - over several weeks for the fighters.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Got it. Thanks CB.
> Anthony Johnson vs. Koscheck should be interesting except for the fact that they are team mates... Don't they both train at AKA in San Jose? I know I've seen Koscheck there before.


Different teams. Koscheck is AKA. Johnson is... Not.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> Different teams. Koscheck is AKA. Johnson is... Not.


Yea.. Johnson trains with Cung Le I think. I dont like Koscheck's odds for this fight. Rumble is huge. Ive read he cuts from 200#s. Supposedly before the last UFC where he missed weight by 6#s, people saw him almost literally being dragged down the street he was so weak from weight cutting.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

He looked pretty spry in the cage though and about two weight classes higher.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> He looked pretty spry in the cage though and about two weight classes higher.


He did for sure. You gotta wonder how much gas he had after all that weight cutting. Fortunately for him, he didnt have to find out.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Yet another horrible fight. I think I'm done with this season. There hasn't been a single decent fight and I can't imagine any of these guys making any kind of impact in the UFC. The Rampage/Evans fight isn't going to happen so what's this season really building up to? A guy who's going to get 3-4 mandatory fights in the UFC and then end up in some local circuit in 2 years.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

ahartman said:


> Yet another horrible fight. I think I'm done with this season. There hasn't been a single decent fight and I can't imagine any of these guys making any kind of impact in the UFC. The Rampage/Evans fight isn't going to happen so what's this season really building up to? A guy who's going to get 3-4 mandatory fights in the UFC and then end up in some local circuit in 2 years.


I dunno.. I think Roy Nelson is going to win the season. He wont ever be UFC champ but I think he's better than some of the HW's the UFC has on their roster now.

None of the current crop looks like they have a ground game in the same zip code as Roy and I think thats going to be the difference.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Not much of a spoiler since it's already been rumored here. One of the matchups for the TUF finale.



Spoiler



Report: Houston Alexander vs. "Kimbo Slice" set for catchweight bout at TUF 10 Finale

http://alturl.com/2dqe

(^^Links to here: htttp://mmajunkie.com/news/16688/report-houston-alexander-vs-kimbo-slice-set-for-catchweight-bout-at-tuf-10-finale.mma)



Should be fun!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Not much of a spoiler since it's already been rumored here. One of the matchups for the TUF finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a much better match-up. THAT should be a good fight. :up:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

KungFuCow said:


> I dunno.. I think Roy Nelson is going to win the season. He wont ever be UFC champ but I think he's better than some of the HW's the UFC has on their roster now.
> 
> None of the current crop looks like they have a ground game in the same zip code as Roy and I think thats going to be the difference.


You could be right, but I hope not. He's already got an over inflated ego. If he wins TUF he'll be insufferable.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Now that's a much better match-up. THAT should be a good fight. :up:


I don't know. I generally suck at picking winners but I think Alexander will end this one quick. I think he's alot faster than Kimbo and I don't think Kimbo has an impressive chin (Petruzelli proved that).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Are the finals live or taped?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Are the finals live or taped?


Live December 5th.

here's a link to the card (minus TUF Heavyweights).
Link


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> I don't know. I generally suck at picking winners but I think Alexander will end this one quick. I think he's alot faster than Kimbo and I don't think Kimbo has an impressive chin (Petruzelli proved that).


Speaking of weak chins 

"On April 2, 2008, Alexander fought "The Sandman" James Irvin as the first fight on the televised portion of UFC Fight Night: Kenny Florian vs Joe Lauzon in Broomfield, Colorado. Irvin led off with a superman punch to the jaw that knocked Alexander down. He followed with three more devastating punches to the face that appeared to render him temporarily unconscious, and Steve Mazzagatti rushed in to stop the fight. Alexander immediately got to his feet and protested the quick stoppage. *The 8 second knockout tied the record* for the fastest knockout in the UFC alongside Don Frye's Knockout at UFC 8.[8] The loss was officially ruled as a TKO due to strikes, although some sources list it as a KO.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Not to argue but a Superman punch is a heck of alot more power than a one footed off balance jab.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Speaking of weak chins
> 
> "On April 2, 2008, Alexander fought "The Sandman" James Irvin as the first fight on the televised portion of UFC Fight Night: Kenny Florian vs Joe Lauzon in Broomfield, Colorado. Irvin led off with a superman punch to the jaw that knocked Alexander down. He followed with three more devastating punches to the face that appeared to render him temporarily unconscious, and Steve Mazzagatti rushed in to stop the fight. Alexander immediately got to his feet and protested the quick stoppage. *The 8 second knockout tied the record* for the fastest knockout in the UFC alongside Don Frye's Knockout at UFC 8.[8] The loss was officially ruled as a TKO due to strikes, although some sources list it as a KO.


Mazzagatti jumps in too quickly sometimes. Same with Levigne... Have you ever heard Dana White talk about Steve Mazzagatti? I believe I heard him say "Mazzagatti shouldn't be allowed to WATCH an MMA match much less Referee one".


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> I don't know. I generally suck at picking winners but I think Alexander will end this one quick. I think he's alot faster than Kimbo and I don't think Kimbo has an impressive chin (Petruzelli proved that).


I think he will too. I just meant it'll be nice they are matching him up against someone who isn't a wrestler like with Roy who would simply take him down and lay on top of him.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Mazzagatti jumps in too quickly sometimes. Same with Levigne... Have you ever heard Dana White talk about Steve Mazzagatti? I believe I heard him say "Mazzagatti shouldn't be allowed to WATCH an MMA match much less Referee one".


I was at this fight live. It was not a quick stoppage. Alexander was out when he went down. He tried to argue it but he was on the ground with his arms at his side and laying still. It was a good stop.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

My pick is Brendan Schaub to win this season. Great athlete that trains with a "real" camp.

Training at T'sKO in Denver, Co and the famed Jackson's Mixed Martial Arts camp in New Mexico, working out with the likes of Shane Carwin, Georges St. Pierre, Rashad Evans, Nate Marquardt, and Keith Jardine among others.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> I was at this fight live. It was not a quick stoppage. Alexander was out when he went down. He tried to argue it but he was on the ground with his arms at his side and laying still. It was a good stop.


That's the way I remember it as well. Which was too bad, he did recover and I would have liked to see him continue but he was out


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This was a bad fight but I don't understand how anyone could give both rounds to Meathead. It seems like the judges place a LOT of emphasis on how tired someone LOOKS even if they seem to be winning a round. This is the second time this season that has happened.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Big Baby is a MONSTER. Looked like he ripped the arm off! I think he's going to give Brock Lesnar a run for his money someday: he soaks stuff up like a sponge. He had two losses coming into TUF, so I think he learns quickly. Imagine if he had Rashad coaching him instead of Rampage! Plus, the guy is so damn likeable.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> Big Baby is a MONSTER. Looked like he ripped the arm off! I think he's going to give Brock Lesnar a run for his money someday: he soaks stuff up like a sponge. He had two losses coming into TUF, so I think he learns quickly. Imagine if he had Rashad coaching him instead of Rampage! Plus, the guy is so damn likeable.


I really like Marcus. Raw technique, he can basically force you into a submission position just by pure strength. Too bad he's 35. With his willingness to learn and love of MMA he'd really be a monster. Don't think he'll be another 'Handy' in UFC tho. If I were his coach I'd copy those drawings and show them to Marcus right before he steps into the ring and turn him green. Hulk Smash!!


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Big Marcus sure knows his ground game. He went for like 3 submissions in a short period of time. I thought he broke the other guys arm at first. That arm bar was a thing of beauty though he pulled it off so fast with so much power. To bad Big Marcus has no stand up at all.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I was kind of Rooting for Wessel since CB knows him, but I have to give it to Marcus for knowing some Jits. That was pretty impressive for a new guy. I'm sure we haven't seen the last of him even if he loses his next fight in the quarter finals. He's quite a character and you gotta love his enthusiasm for the sport. EVERYONE is gonna see this!!! :up:


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Rampages impression of BigBaby was sofa-king hilarious. I had tears in my eyes lol'ing.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

I liked 'Big Country' Roy Nelson before TUF but have always felt he was too cocky for his own good on the show. I mean he was a legitimate favorite to win the show based on his experience coming into the show but tone it down and be a little humble dude!

Based on last night's ep it appears that Dana White agrees. I don't think it was a good move to admit that he was just playing it safe in his fight with Kimbo. That may have been a smart strategy to help win the competition but in the long run Dana wants to see exciting fights not fighters who are doing 'just enough' to win. There are plenty of fighters who didn't do so well during their TUF season but end up scoring consistent UFC bouts afterward because they are exciting to watch.

Based on personality and not skill, my opinion of Kimbo during the show has gone up and my opinion of Roy has gone down.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

UTV2TiVo said:


> Based on personality and not skill, my opinion of Kimbo during the show has gone up and my opinion of Roy has gone down.


Agreed, and the same goes for me regarding Rashad and Rampage.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Glad to see Marcus win. I have always been a fan of his and he has always been the nicest most down to earth guy when I dealt with him in the past. He used to come and hang out in my video game store all the time. Of course this was when he wasn't hanging out in my friend's comic book store after practices.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Finally a good fight. I didn't expect Marcus to be that quick - three submission attempts inside of 20 seconds, it shows he has been soaking up and learning what the coaches have been teaching him.

I saw him holding the arm before the arm bar, and he just forced him into the arm bar, even though the poor guy was defending properly (by holding his tied up arm with his other hand). When Marcus' leg flew over his neck, I was thinking "whoa, he's pretty quick for such a huge guy."

If he gets some standup, he'll be one of the most powerful fighters around.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I was definitely impressed with Marcus. Nice to see big guys with ground skills - I had him pegged for just another stand-up bruiser. With his attitude - enthusiastic and willing and eager to learn - and his body, he could go far. I'd love to see him fight Roy in the finale. By then, Marcus should have learned quite a few more skills, based on the learning ability he has shown so far.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

justen_m said:


> I was definitely impressed with Marcus. Nice to see big guys with ground skills - I had him pegged for just another stand-up bruiser. With his attitude - enthusiastic and willing and eager to learn - and his body, he could go far. I'd love to see him fight Roy in the finale. By then, Marcus should have learned quite a few more skills, based on the learning ability he has shown so far.


Given the performances of the other fighters so far, I (sadly) think that Roy will make it far.

The only person I like less than Roy is Matt. I was hoping they'd put him in the ring with Marcus just because he's a punk and was afraid to fight him.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

justen_m said:


> I was definitely impressed with Marcus. Nice to see big guys with ground skills - I had him pegged for just another stand-up bruiser. With his attitude - enthusiastic and willing and eager to learn - and his body, he could go far. I'd love to see him fight Roy in the finale. By then, Marcus should have learned quite a few more skills, based on the learning ability he has shown so far.


I for one, am gonna laugh my butt off if Big Country gets beaten by Marcus. That would be a very humbling experience for such a cocky guy. Kind of like when CB Dolloway, got Arm Barred AGAIN by Amir Sadollah.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Hey, what's with Amir? He's doing the "Aftermath" show, but no fighting? Has he been injured?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I'd like to see Marcus develop the jab like Lesnar did. Those canned hams are so heavy they don't need the body behind them. Just flick them out.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> Hey, what's with Amir? He's doing the "Aftermath" show, but no fighting? Has he been injured?


I was curious too. Found this on Wiki. Looks like he's set to fight Baroni in UFC 106.



> On the season finale of TUF 7, Amir earned a victory over C.B. Dollaway with another armbar in the first round, securing his title of The Ultimate Fighter and providing him with a six-figure UFC contract.
> 
> Sadollah's second UFC fight was scheduled to be against Nick Catone at UFC 91. However, due to a leg infection, Sadollah withdrew from the match. A replacement for Sadollah could not be found so the match was scrubbed from the card. The match was rescheduled for February 7, 2009 at UFC Fight Night 17.[6] On January 23, Sadollah was, again, forced to withdraw from the fight, this time due to a broken clavicle.[7]
> 
> ...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Could anybody here explain how Marcus got the arm bar? I've watched it a dozen times in slow mo, but I just can't see how he got it. One second, nothing, and then, bam.

[edit] I'm a boxer and wrestler. Some Judo. No jui-jitsu.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

At 4:14 he starts lifting his hips to swing his left leg over the guys head. At 4:13 when they show the guys on his knees it is pretty much sunk in and that is when he extends.

The key is pretty much when the leg crosses the guys head.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

A little better fight but there should have been another round - can't see how Roy won the first. Justin seemed to carry the first fairly easily. In the end, Justin was gassed and I don't think Roy would have had any trouble finishing him off.

And the drama builds - will Kimbo return or won't he? I hope he does, I'm interested to see all this improvement they've been talking about.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> A little better fight but there should have been another round - can't see how Roy won the first. Justin seemed to carry the first fairly easily. In the end, Justin was gassed and I don't think Roy would have had any trouble finishing him off.
> 
> And the drama builds - will Kimbo return or won't he? I hope he does, I'm interested to see all this improvement they've been talking about.


Spoiler Re: Kimbo


Spoiler



Kimbo is already scheduled to fight at the UF Finale, but not against another UF contestant



I thought Justin won the first part of the first round, but he gassed out pretty bad. Second was all Roy. While I would like to have seen a third, because I hate leaving it to the judges. It really wouldn't have ended any differently.

Rashad handled the chickens so well that Rampage was actually annoyed that he didn't piss him off. That was funny...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm SOOO disappointed! I would have loved to see Roy get his butt kicked, if not just to shut his big mouth. 

I can't believe two of the judges gave round one to him. Justin was clearly the aggressor and landed the majority of the shots. I do agree, a 3rd round would probably have finished him though.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Magister said:


> Spoiler Re: Kimbo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



But will he fight in the quarterfinals and or semifinals??


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed problems with their recordings of this show? 

More than once I've had the program skip forward way too far when fastforwarding x3, fast forward x1 & x2 sometimes skips back and forth. Another problem is sometimes the instant replay button skips back to the same spot no matter how many times I push it. This is the only show that this happens to. It doesn't happen on every episode but when it does it's annoying. 

This weeks episode I fast forwarded before the fight and again after the end of round 1. The first time it skipped to the end of round one the second time it skipped to the post fight talk. I wound up having to use 30 second skip to get where I needed to go.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I haven't been having any problems but I'm not using a tivo either.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Man.

Dana White: Brock Lesnar is "not going to be getting well any time soon"


> "I am worried about it," White said. "I can't really talk about it right now, but [Lesnar] is in rough shape. He's in really bad shape.
> 
> "I'm actually probably going to fly to go see him, and we're going to probably have to do some stuff to take care of this guy. He is not well, and he's not getting any better."
> 
> ...


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, that is serious. Hope he is alright. I am still a Brock fan, and I want to see him fight again.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

With Lesnar, Nog and Carwin all out of commission, I'm guessing the next HW fight will be Cain vs Dos Santos


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ment said:


> With Lesnar, Nog and Carwin all out of commission, I'm guessing the next HW fight will be Cain vs Dos Santos


I would think Cain and Carwin.


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Carwin has an MCL injury.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5725999174


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Started a thread for UFC 105 here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=437252


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey, could we derail this thread and get back to talking about the tv show?

The last episode had quite a few LOL moments. It is nice to see fighters in the house who are more mature than 12 year old girls. The volleyball match - LOL, there were so many carries and throws and lifts that I can't even describe 'em all. I LOL at Rampage's comment about girls' tight shorts and butt cheeks hanging out.

Meathead, acting hurt... that annoyed me too when I was in grade school. Swimmers would fake an injury to get out of practice... but who ended up with all the blue ribbons? Yeah, us, who endured the pain of practice. Same thing with MMA. Meathead doesn't want to fight. He is trying to make excuses. As a swimmer, we grew out of that by high school. Be a wussy in training, we'll show you the truth in competition.

So is Kimbo OK? (re his knee).


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think Kimbo will fight during the show again. One good wack on the knee and he is down and Dana wants him healthy. IF Meathead dithers around and doesn't find his courage Junk will probably get another shot.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Dana has ZERO respect for Meathead. Meathead has zero chance of winning the season and he won't be one of the guys that Dana brings back to fight in the UFC beyond the finale potentially. He might has well give it up now. Too many other guys in the house would love a second chance.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

That was a gutsy fight plan on the latest episode. Get taken down, defend, and let your opponent get gassed in the first round, then knock him out in the second.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> That was a gutsy fight plan on the latest episode. Get taken down, defend, and let your opponent get gassed in the first round, then knock him out in the second.


Did he have a choice - it seemed to me that he was taken down at will until the guy tired out.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

He didn't throw many punches in the first round, and after the fight he said that was the game plan: to get his opponent gassed. Just before he threw the knock out punch, I remarked how he wasn't aggressive at all. But he claims that was part of the plan.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

I still stand by my prediction - Schaub wins this thing.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Man, I thought Marcus had this thing. Predictably, he'll be fighting Mitrione on the finale undercard--a horrible matchup. Mitrione only has a puncher's chance, and he's not getting back up once Marcus takes him down. 

I wish Linderman had cracked McSweeney's head open.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

McSweeney is a dooche.. he reminds me of Michael Bisping.. I guess its that whole Brit mentality. I was happy to see him get his face pounded in.

Big Country's going to have his hands full with Schaub. Should be a good finale.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm putting my imaginary money on Big Country. Much much more experience and his ground game is very good.

I was impressed that Schaub was able to get up after being mounted by big baby.



Spoiler



I guess Kimbo isn't going to fill in for anyone  - rumors started by Dana to hype the show no doubt - and it worked. I think this season had the highest ratings to date. At least we get to see him soon against Alexander and that is a fight that I am looking to see


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> McSweeney is a dooche.. he reminds me of Michael Bisping.. I guess its that whole Brit mentality. I was happy to see him get his face pounded in.
> 
> Big Country's going to have his hands full with Schaub. Should be a good finale.


+1 I was so happy to see Big Country put a whooping on Mcsweeny. I just wish Linderman could have done it earlier though.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Mcsweeny is the typical ******bag you run into all over the place, nice to see him get pounded by Roy! My $s on Schaub in the final, from his blog it sounds like he's been training with some really good people (even before TUF) and has been on the right path in the sport for a while. Though I'd love to see Roy win just to shut Dana White (another huge typical ******bag) up a little.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Those were great fights. I really was hoping for a Darkness vs. Schaub finale. They instead made the semis wrong for that. Darkness was impressive as hell until the Schaub fight. Again he started off with impressive power and a quick take down. Schaub was more impressive with his ability to stay calm and get back to his feet from being under a full mount - taking very little damage to boot.

Seeing Mc****** get his face pounded in after his little taunt dance was awesome. I hope that guy fades into oblivion and we never see him again.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad Junk is ok. Marcus was this close to leaving Mitrione with a bleeding stump atop his shoulders.

Big Baby was one punch from having Schaub join ******* in la la land. Really impressed Schaub was able to get out from under mount. Marcus really needs alot of work in his GNP. Imagine if he was throwing massive elbows once he got in someones guard.

Roy is going to win the finale. He's got a good chin and he'll put his big belly on Schaub and either submit him or LNP to victory.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Marcus vs. Mitrione will be interesting. I think Marcus will KO his dumbass. I will be rooting for Brendan to win because I can't stand that tub o lard big country!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I was hoping for Marcus to win too - but either guy against Roy Nelson would be good - I hope Roy gets whooped.

Since this is the first time I've watched this show, is it always 4 fights in one night for the semifinals? It felt like they said "ok, the ratings are going down every show, so let's just air the last four fights and get to the finale."


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Roy Nelson in the TUF final!?! What the ****?! That fat tub of goo is the luckiest sumb***h in MMA. Not that I was really rooting for McSweeny, I just wanted to see Nelson and is extremely overinflated ego get dropped. Instead, he flopped his nasty gut on top of the guy. I guess it's all about winning, but I just can't stand Nelson. If Nelson gets a UFC contract, I can't wait until someone like Mir shows him what a ground game really is.

Looking forward to Slice vs Alexander and Jones vs Mitrione.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Roy Nelson in the TUF final!?! What the ****?! That fat tub of goo is the luckiest sumb***h in MMA. Not that I was really rooting for McSweeny, I just wanted to see Nelson and is extremely overinflated ego get dropped. Instead, he flopped his nasty gut on top of the guy. I guess it's all about winning, but I just can't stand Nelson. If Nelson gets a UFC contract, I can't wait until someone like Mir shows him what a ground game really is.
> 
> Looking forward to Slice vs Alexander and Jones vs Mitrione.


Roy Nelson is the favorite to to win this and has been since day one. No luck at play here at all. If you followed his career in the IFL, he has fought plenty of times against some pretty decent fighters.

He is still my pick to win - and I like that he doesn't take it too seriously.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Marcus vs. Mitrione will be interesting. I think Marcus will KO his dumbass. I will be rooting for Brendan to win because I can't stand that tub o lard big country!


That makes two of us. I would love nothing better than to see "Big Country" get KTFO! Maybe shut his mouth for a little while. Unfortunately, the guy knows what he has to do to win. I just can't stand to look at him. 

I was disappointed that Marcus lost. That's the first time he really got "hit". Kinda makes one wonder about his chin. I guess we'll see when he fights Matt Mitrione.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bareyb said:


> I was disappointed that Marcus lost. That's the first time he really got "hit". Kinda makes one wonder about his chin. I guess we'll see when he fights Houston Alexander.


He's not fighting Houstan - Kimbo is


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> He's not fighting Houstan - Kimbo is


Oh God. I meant when he fights Matt Mitrione... Post fixed.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm sorry Marcus lost, but was more disappointed by his attitude after the loss. I would have hoped he would have had more of a desire to come back. And I can't stand Roy Nelson.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

classicX said:


> Since this is the first time I've watched this show, is it always 4 fights in one night for the semifinals? It felt like they said "ok, the ratings are going down every show, so let's just air the last four fights and get to the finale."


In general, there are a couple more nights during the season with 2 fights. So I think they did it to just make it up.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank Mir vs. Roy Nelson at Grapplers Quest World's Largest Grappling Event 2003






Interesting watch


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I was in shock over big marcus losing like he did. I thought he had it once he had the full mount. It is a shame he got started so late and is older because I think he could of been a hell of a fighter if he younger. I just want to see roy lose I hate the way he fights.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't agree with a lot of the Big Country criticisms. He came into the house knowing he was the best fighter and that he had to win three fights to make it to the finale. He knew he could win *if he stayed healthy*. Being able to fight the next fight is just as important as winning in a tournament format. Just ask Eddie Alvarez, Fedor, or any other fighter that hasn't been able to proceed in a tournament due to injury. Heck, look at TUF history. Matt Hamill, anyone?

Kimbo supposedly has dynamite in his hands. Even though Roy has a great chin he did the smart thing. He waited until he could get him down, took a dominant position, and rained down blows.

Roy's fight with McSweeney was equally smart. He avoided taking damage, picked his shots, then clobbered McSweeney when he taunted him with his chin. Takedown, dominant position, TKO.

The crucifix is a great position. It's not all about his "size". No one called Matt Hughes a fatass when he finished BJ via crucifix TKO. As someone that grapples, I can tell you it isn't all about size. I train with a 140lb girl that has fought and won against males and females much larger than her. If fact, as a freshly minted brown belt, she recently defeated a very skilled 280lb black belt.

I think he gets a lot of criticism because he doesn't look the part. I would bet if you put Big Country and Big Baby on the scales on any given day there isn't going to be much weight difference. But when Big Baby took top position on Schoonover and trapped his head to rain down blows people thought it was awesome. When Big Country did it (twice) with a crucifix people called him fat and lazy. Brendan showed last night that just because someone much larger has a dominant position it isn't all about size. He used superior skill to get out and take the fight where he wanted it.

I think we'll see the real Roy Nelson tomorrow night. I've followed him for several years so I know he isn't a boring fighter. Heck, look at his record. Of his 13 wins only 3 are via decision. And the first two were his first two pro fights. His other 10 wins are via submission or TKO. Of his 4 losses, 3 are by decision (one split). And two of those losses are kinda hinky. His split decision loss to Big Ben in the IFL was questionable. The big name IFL fighters like Big Ben and Chris Horodecki both got "gifts" in some of their fights. Nelson's loss to Arlovski was also somewhat tainted. He had great position on Arlovski and was working on a kimura when the ref freaking stood them up. The the fight was arguably called early when Arlovski knocked Nelson down, but not out.

From the other fighters' blogs it appears Roy is a nice guy out of the ring, despite how he came off on the show. Everyone said he was always willing to help anyone learn if they had questions. And that 30 minutes after beating Kimbo he and Kimbo were on the mats together teaching Kimbo how he could have attempted to escape the crucifix. That says a lot about both guys IMO.

I'm not saying Roy is top 10. But I do believe he was the best fighter in the house and fought smart to get to the finale. He's damn sure going to have his hands full tomorrow night. I can see this fight going either way, but I believe Roy will take it.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Clutch, did you watch that video I linked two posts up?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Very well said Clutchbrake!!! ...and welcome back to the thread. Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> Very well said Clutchbrake!!! ...and welcome back to the thread. Haven't seen you around in a while.


Thanks, man. 

Between my wedding and the ensuing funerals I've been shamefully absent.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Clutch, did you watch that video I linked two posts up?


Yup. That was awesome. That's a long time for two guys that big to grapple. I'm surprised they made it as long as they did before really starting to slow.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

It shows how good of a ground game Roy has - we all know how good Mir is.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

That was a hell of a video. Roy looked great on the ground there. It was 6 years ago, but dang.  I guess their careers took a different path somewhere along the lines though.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I think the sentiment is that Roy is lazy because it seems that he relies on his fat belly to hold guys down while he goes for the crucifix. In the case of Kimbo, he was doing no damage with his punches, and his stand-up game amounts to leaning back and avoiding punches until he can take his opponent down.

Instead of Mir, I'd like to see him up against a dangerous striker with a good takedown defense like Chuck Liddell.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mrowe8 said:


> That was a hell of a video. Roy looked great on the ground there. It was 6 years ago, but dang.  I guess their careers took a different path somewhere along the lines though.


I'm watching the TUF Marathon today getting ready for the Finale tonight. I just heard Wes Simms say on camera that he is "the only guy to beat Frank Mir twice". So I guess Frank's been beaten by a few people who never made it big in the UFC along the way.

My Problem with Roy, is he's a big fat slob with a huge ego. He is a classic "legend in his own mind". Part of the reason I like MMA is because I enjoy the fitness training aspect of it. It is entertainment after all. I like my Champions to be champions inside and out. Roy will never be a popular fighter for the same reasons Tim Sylvia was never a popular fighter. I couldn't WAIT for somebody to beat him up and get rid of him. Thank you Randy... 

The UFC is the top of the line. It's like the Olympics. These are supposed to be elite Athletes. Roy looks like he lives on fast food and his style of doing just enough to win is less than exciting. He may very well win the whole thing by simply laying his fat belly on top of the guys and submitting him with a crucifix and baby slaps, but it's still going to be a disappointment.

The only thing that might make me change my mind about Roy is if he beats the crap out of Brock Lesnar. If Brock ever gets back...I'm sure we'll see him in a couple of fights after this, but my prediction is, he won't be around much than that, if he doesn't put on a much more exciting fight in the Finale.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

bareyb said:


> The only thing that might make me change my mind about Roy is if he beats the crap out of Brock Lesnar


i just spit my coke out laughing, Roy stands about 0 chance against Lesnar imo.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> i just spit my coke out laughing, Roy stands about 0 chance against Lesnar imo.


My point exactly. This guy's never going to go anywhere in the UFC. I predict we'll see a fight or two, but unless something drastically changes, I don't expect him to be around in 6 months. At least not on PPV's. I'm rewatching him on TUF and the dude doesn't even listen to his coaches. He acts like he already knows _everything_. I have respect for his ground game, but I don't think he's nearly as good as he thinks he is. In his mind, he's hall of fame material already.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Remember in the first show of the season, when Dana had a big announcement (Kimbo), Roy thought it was _him_!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Roy was the most decorated fighter coming in - I don't get the hate.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Roy was the most decorated fighter coming in - I don't get the hate.


In my case, it's all of the above. Sometimes you just don't like a fighter. I don't like that he doesn't train with a camp (he apparently trains himself), I don't like that he thinks he's a superstar (IFL does not a superstar make IMO) and I don't like the fact that he appears to have never seen the inside of a Gym. I take a lot of pride in my own fitness and I expect elite athletes to do the same. I have zero interest in following this guys career except maybe to see one of the really good HW's kick his butt and shut his mouth. I think he's a good fighter, but there are lots of good fighters who are are more like-able and have more dynamic fighting styles. Any of the top heavy weights in the UFC would probably mop the floor with him.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I'm watching the TUF Marathon today getting ready for the Finale tonight. I just heard Wes Simms say on camera that he is "the only guy to beat Frank Mir twice". So I guess Frank's been beaten by a few people who never made it big in the UFC along the way.


You realize he also followed it up with something along the lines of never letting the truth get in the way of a good story.

Think on that for a minute.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> You realize he also followed it up with something along the lines of never letting the truth get in the way of a good story.
> 
> Think on that for a minute.


LOL. So that was BS? What an odd thing to lie about...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Spoiler



Wow Jones down like a ton of bricks again. I hate Mitrione but he owned Jones.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

He really needs to find a good camp, but I think he is almost too loyal. I know when he was with the Bucs he didn't want to leave them or Tampa even though he had offers to play somewhere else back when he was on reserve. I can see him doing the same thing with Gracie Tampa. 

As far as I know he still trains at Gracie Tampa which doesn't really seem to have what he needs to take it to the next level. I believe on a radio interview on Bubba the Love Sponge they even said they had to bring heavyweights to train with him back before he was even in TUF. He really needs to just find a good camp with strong standup and a good amount of heavyweights if he wants to keep with MMA.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bareyb said:


> LOL. So that was BS? What an odd thing to lie about...


That's just Wes being Wes. 

He did fight Mir twice, but lost both times. Once via DQ and once by KO.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Jones down like a ton of bricks again. I hate Mitrione but he owned Jones.





Spoiler



I don't hate Mitrione, though he's nuts. And looks like he learned how to defend the guillotine. And as it turns out, Jones is an easy win as long as you're strong enough to defend the inevitable first takedown. Once you stand back up and he's gassed, there's a wide open lane to his chin, and he's finished. Too bad, I really wanted to see him have a career in mma.

Houston ruined the Kimbo/Houston fight. Sure, circling and kicking at an arthritic knee might be good strategy (kinda wimpy though), but nobody wants to see either of those two guys fight strategically. They want to see a brawl.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



Wow! I don't know if Hamill looked horrible or Jones looked great. That trip to full mount should never happen against a good wrestler, should it?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, and I hate Jack-in-the-Box commercials. Don't know why, but there ya go...


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Liddell & Ortiz are TUF 11 coaches. Weight class is Middleweight. We should see several exciting fights there. The littler guys are usually pretty exciting. The heavies were very disappointing.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Roy Nelson is the favorite to to win this and has been since day one. No luck at play here at all. If you followed his career in the IFL, he has fought plenty of times against some pretty decent fighters.
> 
> He is still my pick to win - and I like that he doesn't take it too seriously.


Of course he's the favorite. He clearly has the most professional experience. But being the champ in a minor league does not make him the s**t in the UFC like he thinks he is. No I didn't follow his career, I didn't watch IFL mostly because I hate watching MMA in a boxing ring.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, and I hate Jack-in-the-Box commercials. Don't know why, but there ya go...


You know what though? I want an egg mcmuffin pretty damn bad right now.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Loving Roy's entrance music! The only thing about him that I like!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Spoiler



Disappointing but I guess you have to give the man props.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I. Told. You. So.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Dang what a knockout


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



I was actually rooting for the guy. I guess because he was on the outside of the d*uchebag faction of the house.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I should be used to it by now. Usually the guys that I root against are the ones that win. I still can't stand the jackass.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Shiet. Didn't want Roy to win.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how Dana handles him. Give him a few cupcakes and promote him--help him build a career. Or throw him in with the wolves--sink or swim.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> I. Told. You. So.


LOL


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bareyb said:


> In my case, it's all of the above. Sometimes you just don't like a fighter. I don't like that he doesn't train with a camp (he apparently trains himself), I don't like that he thinks he's a superstar (IFL does not a superstar make IMO) and I don't like the fact that he appears to have never seen the inside of a Gym. I take a lot of pride in my own fitness and I expect elite athletes to do the same. I have zero interest in following this guys career except maybe to see one of the really good HW's kick his butt and shut his mouth. I think he's a good fighter, but there are lots of good fighters who are are more like-able and have more dynamic fighting styles. Any of the top heavy weights in the UFC would probably mop the floor with him.


You don't like him - no need to explain but as you elaborated.

You seem to dwell on his appearance (I should add we are the exact size although his gut is a little bigger than mine  and I go to the Gym minimum 3x week) and his gym time. Who had better cardio than Roy in this show? Anyone else a BB in BJJ? This doesn't happen all by itself - it takes work, probably in a gym.

As to his chances vs. other UFC Heavyweights

Kongo - I'll take Roy (do you consider Kongo a top HW - maybe not)
Lesnar - No change for Roy or any of the others I might add
Mir - I'd like to see that one - could be a pretty good fight.
Nog - advantage Nog

He is never going to be a champ - no argument there. He'll do better than you think as long as everyone keeps selling him short.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

I don't think Schaub sold him short, i think he knew it was going to be a tough fight, and he was right.

As for Roy v. Mir, look how skinny Roy was


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> I don't think Schaub sold him short, i think he knew it was going to be a tough fight, and he was right.
> 
> As for Roy v. Mir, look how skinny Roy was


None of the TUF fighters would sell him short - they all knew he was the best fighter in the house  - I'm talking about the UFC fighters. We saw how both Evans and Mr. T didn't give him any respect probably because of his IFL credentials.

That was a great video!


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I felt Roy was the best in the house but wasn't 100&#37; confident he would win against Schaub. That is, until Joe Rogan stated that to date Schaub's longest pro fight was 1:27. At that point I turned to my friends and told them Schaub was screwed. With that little experience he just didn't have much of a chance against a veteran like Roy.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ugh. Props to Roy I guess... Still don't like him yet. 

WTH was up with Houston? His "strategy" really didn't come off well in that fight at all. Of course you have a LHW against a HW there and you could see the size difference. Kimbo makes Houston look skinny. I was surprised with Kimbo's improved ground game too. Kimbo even mounted him a couple of times. Not the best thing for Houston's career, but it was fun to see Kimbo get a win.  

How about that DQ? It did look to me like the illegal elbow WAS the one that split open Hamil's nose, but it was hard to tell. Also have to give some props to Shoonover. He put up more of a fight than I would have expected. Probably would have loved to pull off an upset before being called back to active duty and returning to Afghanistan... 

McSweeney threw a couple of those straight down elbows on Schoonover's head and the Ref never said a word. As Joe said, it's a little weird that they call foul on THAT particular elbow and allow all the rest. I'm one of the small minority that wouldn't mind if they took elbows to the face and head out of MMA completely. I don't think it's necessary, and I think it causes too much damage on the fighters. Personally, I wouldn't miss them if they were gone, but I know I'm practically alone in that assertion. 

So now, we set our sights on the upcoming Penn vs. Sanchez. Penn all the way... Should be a good scrap.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

bareyb said:


> So now, we set our sights on the upcoming Penn vs. Sanchez. Penn all the way... Should be a good scrap.


ooooo I thought I might like you, but I hate Penn. GO SANCHEZ!!!!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mrowe8 said:


> ooooo I thought I might like you, but I hate Penn. GO SANCHEZ!!!!


I'd actually be okay either way, but Penn's the favorite to win it. I just hope it's a good fight. I don't see how it can't be. Sanchez has never had a boring fight that I can recall. A lot will depend on if Penn shows up in shape. He seems to have lots of gas at 155. At least he has since he's had his new attitude towards training. When Penn's in shape and motivated, he's tough to beat, but I like a good upset as much as the next guy if Diego can pull it off. I just don't think he can.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't know - Diego's pretty cocky 

should be a good fight - I'll take Penn


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I don't know - Diego's pretty cocky


At least he's not fat AND cocky like Big Country!


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

If Sanchez pushes the pace and attacks Penn like he did Clay Guida in his last fight  watch out Penn. I'm not sure you can train enough to handle it. Clay Guida and Sean Sherk may be the only ones who can fight with him that fast for a full fight.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Getting back to the season for just a second, this has convinced me that MMA is for smaller athletes. What a horrible season. Don't think I'll ever watch a season again, just the finales.

I'm glad Kimbo got to show off his 'non-media' persona for once. His fight with Houston was horrible though. Honestly, if Houston didn't backpedal _constantly_, I thought he (otherwise) did just enough to win. (I had him ahead in my mental scorecard.) So weird that is went to a decision.

While I didn't like him on the actual show, Mittrione showed a lot of class in winning yet still being complimentary of Marcus during the interview.

The Hamil/Jones fight was strange. A DQ via replay? I know it's legal but that doesn't make it any less corny. The elbow rule is stupid too. Jones is a super-beast. Gotta love his creativity.

I know Big Country is a polarizing figure but he's a very good fighter. I was most impressed with Schaub's potential, escaping _that big belly_ (say it with me in the Rampage voice) is no joke.

Gained a lot of respect for Rashad Evans. Good coach, excellent strategist and very serious about helping his fighters.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

UFC judging bites again. Hamil/Jones should have been a NC. Hamil's shoulder is what prevented him from continuing not injuries from the elbow. At least the judges didn't reward Houston for his poor Machida impression. 

Agree Marcus needs to find a new camp. He needs to train with the Nog brothers. His standup had no improvement from TUF. In his own words he looks like a 'Rock 'em Sock 'em Robot'. Still love the guy. Hope to see him again with more training under his belt.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

In somewhat related news...

Dan Henderson has officially signed a 16 month 4 fight deal with Strikeforce. Hate to see him go but there are some great match-ups for him there.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

mrowe8 said:


> If Sanchez pushes the pace and attacks Penn like he did Clay Guida in his last fight  watch out Penn. I'm not sure you can train enough to handle it. Clay Guida and Sean Sherk may be the only ones who can fight with him that fast for a full fight.


Sanchez at 155 is the wild card for me. I've only seen him fight once at that weight with Guida. That was a good fight. I'm looking forward to this one. It's sure to be exciting. I think we'll know what's going to happen by the end of the 2nd round.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The thing that's suspect about Penn isn't his gas tank, its his heart. If someone gets him in trouble early, or frustrates him, that's it. He can beat good fighters, but only if he starts well.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> In somewhat related news...
> 
> Dan Henderson has officially signed a 16 month 4 fight deal with Strikeforce. Hate to see him go but there are some great match-ups for him there.


I'm happy to hear this. I hated to see him waste away in the UFC with Dana not giving him his rematch with Silva. He certainly deserved it with the competition he'd beaten since that loss. He's really the only guy (recently), that I recall, to even take a round from Silva. Then he got caught in a choke.

At least in Strikeforce we'll be able to see him fight. Any idea if it will be at 185 or 205? I'd love to see him take out Shields.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Hendo has stated that he will fight at 185 or 205, though he prefers 205.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> The thing that's suspect about Penn isn't his gas tank, its his heart. If someone gets him in trouble early, or frustrates him, that's it. He can beat good fighters, but only if he starts well.


With the exception of the last GSP fight, it seems to me Penn starts great and then gasses. It happened in losses Hughes, the first fight to GSP, and even to Jens Pulver in the first ever LW championship fight. When is the last time Penn had a bad LW fight? It seems most of his bad fights have been at WW.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

What's the latest word on Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Heavy.com

Brock Lesnar is currently at home in Minnesota recovering from diverticulitis, an intestinal disorder that sidelined the monstrous heavyweight champion and called his fighting career into question.

MMA Weekly, who spoke with Lesnar's trainer Greg Nelson today, reported that Lesnar is feeling much better but has not resumed any kind of major training.

Heavy.com has learned from UFC sources that the company is internally targeting July as a potential return date for Lesnar and that the Lesnar/Carwin bout could headline the UFC's initial foray into Massachusetts. A July date has been secured with the TD Garden in Boston for a card that will serve as the centerpiece of the UFC's summer 2010 schedule.

In his conversation with MMA Weekly, Nelson indicated that Lesnar is anxious to resume training but has been cautioned to relax and heal properly before attempting any kind of physical activity. Last Friday, UFC President Dana White sent a Twitter message saying that Lesnar was still very sick and that his future was still unsure. Nelson said that Lesnar never went to the Mayo Clinic and is now ambulatory and spending time with his family.​
Interview with his head coach Greg Nelson:

mmaweekly.com

Brock Lesnars head coach is telling him to rest and relax, whether he likes it or not.

Greg Nelson, a two-time cancer survivor who leads Lesnars fight camps along with Erik Paulson and Marty Morgan, said the UFC heavyweight champ is still recovering from a severe case of diverticulitis (an infection in the digestive tract), but wants to get back into the gym.

Last Friday, UFC president Dana White sent a Twitter message that Lesnar was "still VERY sick" and the promotion was "unsure about his future."

Nelson, who recently returned from teaching several seminars in Spain, gave an update to MMAWeekly.com on Tuesday afternoon. He declined comment on a potential interim heavyweight title posed by White in recent weeks.

MMAWeekly: Whats the latest on Brock?

Nelson: Hes feeling much better, but hes still on the mend and not really doing any kind of major training.

MMAWeekly: Is he out of bed?

Nelson: Yeah, hes walking around and moving around. Hes not ready to jump into that cage, thats for sure at this point. But hes got his new baby, so its time for him to hang out with his son and his daughter, get some quality time on that end of life.

MMAWeekly: Did he ever go to the Mayo Clinic?

Nelson: No, he never went there.

MMAWeekly: But the final diagnosis was diverticulitis?

Nelson: Yeah, that was pretty much the deal, and everything that goes on with that.

MMAWeekly: As far as you know, when do you think hes going to be able to start training again?

Nelson: Im not 100-percent sure right now. Were not really pushing it right now. Were just letting things take their course so he can be 100-percent healthy when he starts to train. Hell probably start lifting weights to get his strength built up and do the exercise bike when he starts to get going, and shadowbox when he gets to feel better. But right now, hes just taking the time to properly heal.

Hes real anxious of course, but thats the worst thing you can do, is jump up and start going too quick and then break down again. Its more of a burden for him to sit at home and not work out, but thats the thing he has to do right now.

MMAWeekly: So youve advised him to take it easy?

Nelson: Mentally, he wants to get back in there. He wants to jump in. You get a guy like that whos used to being able to do whatever and moving around and train, throw hay around, whatever he wants to do, then youre stuck inside your house... thats tough. Mentally, its tough.

MMAWeekly: Has he talked to you about how his day-to-day life is now?

Nelson: Not really. Hes not a guy to jump on the phone and start talking to you.

MMAWeekly: How often do you talk to him?

Nelson: I think I talked to him a couple weeks ago, and I hear stuff if Martys talked to him or one of the other guys has talked to him. Hes one of those guys, if he wants to pick up the phone and talk to you, hell pick up the phone and talk to you. But generally, hes one of these guys who likes his privacy.​


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

hanumang said:


> I'm glad Kimbo got to show off his 'non-media' persona for once. His fight with Houston was horrible though. Honestly, if Houston didn't backpedal _constantly_, I thought he (otherwise) did just enough to win.


Fights like this make me hate the 10 point must system. Though I agreed with the decision, it could easily have gone 29-28 Houston even though he didn't do much at all in the two rounds he might have been awarded. I was somewhat surprised by the result because I figured they would give him 10-9 for the rounds where kimbo didn't throw him on his back violently.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

My wife just got over 5 days in the hospital with diverticulitis. Very, VERY painful. If that's what he's got, he's not ducking the fights, he's very sick.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> My wife just got over 5 days in the hospital with diverticulitis. Very, VERY painful. If that's what he's got, he's not ducking the fights, he's very sick.


that sucks - I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Fights like this make me hate the 10 point must system. Though I agreed with the decision, it could easily have gone 29-28 Houston even though he didn't do much at all in the two rounds he might have been awarded. I was somewhat surprised by the result because I figured they would give him 10-9 for the rounds where kimbo didn't throw him on his back violently.


PRIDE had this one correct - yellow card the dude and hit him in the paycheck. I loved Dana White's comment "I don't know if Kalib Starnes trained him for this fight..."

I'm not sure how people can be irritated w/Kimbo in this fight - you really can't fight someone who is unwilling to engage without doing something stupid. I was pleasantly surprised that Kimbo remained patient in that fight.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

ahartman said:


> PRIDE had this one correct - yellow card the dude and hit him in the paycheck. I loved Dana White's comment "I don't know if Kalib Starnes trained him for this fight..."
> 
> I'm not sure how people can be irritated w/Kimbo in this fight - you really can't fight someone who is unwilling to engage without doing something stupid. I was pleasantly surprised that Kimbo remained patient in that fight.


+1

He didnt run quite enough to make Kalib proud tho.


----------

